

Prodigy Email Vulnerability Puts Millions of Accounts at Risk - bifrost
http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/vulnerability-management/prodigy-email-vulnerability-puts-millions-of-accounts-at-risk/

======
earlz
Wow. You know you screwed up when private info is indexed by Google.

Incidentally, this reminds me of one of my past employers who worked with
government agencies. Turns out he forgot to set a default index on server when
he took down his website. Thus, "secret" filenames became public and google
indexed data dumps from government clients with a few thousand social security
numbers, and basically all the information needed to very effectively steal
someone's identity. (address, drivers license photocopy, family info).

I'm just glad that I wasn't responsible for such a glaring security hole (I
was long gone before this happened and I reported it and it's been fixed now
though)

------
bluedino
I knew people were still using AOL mail, but Prodigy? Then I read the article.

------
ender89
..... prodigy is still a thing?

~~~
bitwize
Yes, kind of like how in Japan, Tower Records, Lawson's convenience stores,
and InfoSeek are still things.

Brands that fail here sometimes become entrenched institutions elsewhere.

------
ballard
Deprecated base absorbed by SBC/AT&T in the US and 92% market share in Mexico
as Telmex according to ever-reliable
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prodigy_%28ISP%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prodigy_%28ISP%29)

